

Does the Highway Patrol Keep Us Safe? - cwan
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/03/28/does-the-highway-patrol-keep-us-safe/

======
yannickmahe
Interesting facts. Could replacing the highway patrol by automated radar
systems work? I'd like to see a study of that.

Also interesting is the fact that the article title seems to lead to a "no",
but the answer ends up being "yes".

